# JSF: Wie Refresh der Seite bei Click auf Button verhindern?



## Maren T. (22. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich verhindern, dass die aktuelle Seite refreshed wird, wenn ich auf einen Button drücke?

Ich habe im Moment keine action dahinter, öffne nur eine JavaScript-Funktion die einen DatePicker anzeigt, aber der verschwindet sofort wieder, wenn die Seite refreshed wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß, Maren


----------



## Maren T. (22. Mrz 2007)

Habs gefunden,

type = "button"

Möchte nur mal wissen, warum fast überall nur reset und submit genannt sind...


----------



## Sanix (22. Mrz 2007)

Weil man Buttons im Normalfall braucht, um ein Formular abzuschicken / zurückzusetzen. 
Ich möchte nur Mal wissen, wieso du zuerst hier schreibst, bevor du die API anschaust?


----------



## Maren T. (27. Mrz 2007)

Ich hab ja erst in die API geschaut:

http://java.sun.com/javaee/javaserverfaces/1.0/docs/tlddocs/index.html

Da steht dann 


> Valid values are "submit" and "reset".



Von type= button ist da keine Rede. Hab ich dann irgendwo anders durch Zufall gesehen.


----------



## Sanix (28. Mrz 2007)

ja stimmt, ist wohl falsch dokumentiert. Ich schau immer noch ein paar Tutorials an oder benutze Google.
Bei den apache Faces stehts wie folgt:


> HTML: A hint to the user agent about the content type of the linked resource.



Sagt auch ziemlich wenig aus.


----------

